# Disney Rally????



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

I've seen mention of a Disney Rally in a Sig line but don't see anything mentioned anywhere else.

Any details?

Big Disney family. I know you have to make reservations for FTW months in advance if you want in.

Jerry


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We will be at Disney May 20th thru 27th!!!

Will


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know of a planned Disney rally in the works. We (my family) are going in August, and it is referenced in my sig line, with the rest of my planned trips for the year, but it is not an Outbackers rally.

Tim


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Your idea, to list your trips in your sig, is a really GOOD IDEA. That way if someone wants to join in, they can! More of us should do that.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok... Thought all of them were Rallies.
But good idea about them being in the sig's.

Have to get mine in there too.

Jerry


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Just curious, but did Disney Ft Wilderness go up on the rates? We were going to try to get in for February 20th (thinking this was a less crowded month) and they were booked - probably because of Daytona 500 tho'. The rates we were quoted were like $76 a nite for a prem site for April. We were thinking the rates were more like $50 last year or so ??

We have tix for 4 days already and need to plan a trip to go so if we can hook-up with a few Outbackers, we would be glad to. Getting the schedule coordinated with work and school is another...

Thoughts?

C-


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Just curious, but did Disney Ft Wilderness go up on the rates? We were going to try to get in for February 20th (thinking this was a less crowded month) and they were booked - probably because of Daytona 500 tho'. The rates we were quoted were like $76 a nite for a prem site for April. We were thinking the rates were more like $50 last year or so ??


Disney's rates change throughout the year. Their Peak Season begins, believe or not, the week of Presidents Day in Feb. Go two weeks earlier, and you'll pay half of that number. Rates stay peak I think until June, then drop to their second highest rate. Starting the second week in Aug, they go back down to the off season rate, and stay there until Thankgiving. Then they go to what they call "holiday Rate", which is equal to or even a little higher then Peak.

Why do you think I going to Central Florida on August 8th?







Saved several hundred dollars that way. Oh, one thing, the park hopper passes are the same price all year round, and are now have an expiration date, unless you purchase the "non expiring" ticket, at a higher rate of course.

Something about Mickey just makes us all willing to part with our hard cash quite easily. If I just didn't love it so much down there......

Tim


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Tim,
We are trying to plan a trip to Disney in August as well. We may be there about the same time, as we are estimating arriving about the 6th or 7th. We haven't been since 1995, and have never been to Ft. Wilderness. I'm really looking forward to going!

Sheri


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me know how you make out.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I got excited, I thought at Outbackers Rally at Fort Wilderness sounded like a great idea.

Gary


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Disney's rates change throughout the year. Their Peak Season begins, believe or not, the week of Presidents Day in Feb. Go two weeks earlier, and you'll pay half of that number. Rates stay peak I think until June, then drop to their second highest rate. Starting the second week in Aug, they go back down to the off season rate, and stay there until Thankgiving. Then they go to what they call "holiday Rate", which is equal to or even a little higher then Peak.

Why do you think I going to Central Florida on August 8th?







Saved several hundred dollars that way. Oh, one thing, the park hopper passes are the same price all year round, and are now have an expiration date, unless you purchase the "non expiring" ticket, at a higher rate of course.

Something about Mickey just makes us all willing to part with our hard cash quite easily. If I just didn't love it so much down there......

Tim
[snapback]77810[/snapback]​[/quote]

Thanks. Makes a little more sense now. Not sure what it is about that Mickey guy but we do hand out the $$ for him.

Getting together with some Outbackers while there would be great too.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds great. Come on out


----------



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

We will be at Ft. Wilderness March 14-19. We love it there! We stayed at Ft. Wilderness in May and October of last year. We bought annual passes last year, so we are definitely getting our use out of them! sunny


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My family just left Fort Wilderness on Friday. We were in the 300 loop. (site 333) The rate was $53 US per night. That included 4 adults and two kids.

The couple next to us (had an Outback 25RSS but not Outbackers) were staying until Feb 18th and said the rates were going up on Feb 6th (today).

We had a blast. Campground was great and Disney was better.

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug....

Here is your chance to organize that North America rally!!


----------

